# Weather again!!



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I was supposed to leave for my 2016 season in the AM. But I am stalled again...UGH!! This time its the weather. Snow tonight, snow/sleet in the am, rain in the afternoon tomorrow and a mix until Saturday night all along my 520 mile travel route!

What makes matters worse is I had to be curious and talk to a biologist at the NWS Park I trap/call. He says he has been seeing Cats/Kittens and he believes the coyote population is good. He's a new and young biologist so I sure he's been out allot.

He explained about 8 guys have been trapping on/off one 90,000 acre section, but because of the vehicle travel restrictions he doubts many got over 1/2 mile in. On horseback I usually start laying traps about a mile in so the other guys are of little concern.

A 75,000 acre section I reserve for calling (howling) seems okay also. He said he called it a week ago and called in two. Again similar travel restrictions.

I am anxious as hell men! Monday I will leave,

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear Monday night will be dark. Safe travels.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good luck Duckmaster be safe out there, remember pic heavy......YD I almost spit my beer out on the keyboard dark till morning or what???


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good luck on your trip trapping and calling, I second it, take a lot of pics !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That's all part of trapping - dealing with weather.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don...love your wit


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck Larry!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good luck, Larry.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Don...love your wit


Sometimes I like to deal in absolutes.....and sometimes my wit is dim......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Good luck, get some fur and pictures!


----------

